# Need inputs on my German Residence Permit with my spouse relocating



## aavaithi-2005 (8 mo ago)

Hi,

My spouse is a Blue card holder and we (myself & 2 kids) have been living in Germany with him for last 4 years. I worked for a period of 2.5 years with the dependent residence permit card. Currently I have taken a break from work. Now my spouse company wants him to move to US. My kids & myself wants to stay here in Germany for a year before moving back to our home country.

Is there a way me & my kids can stay back here in Germany with residence permit (Aufenthaltserlaubnis) ?

What are the best possible options?

Can my spouse deregister only himself when he relocates to US? 

can we still continue to live in the same apartment after my spouse relocates?

Please help me with the above questions..

Thanks in advance!!


----------

